# Any Runners?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Any of you avid runners here? I am starting to get into running. One of the main motivation tool for me is the ability to use gadgets to track my progress. I am planning to get a Garmin GPS watch of a heart rate monitor. It's probably an overkill for a beginner but if I just go out and time my runs and distance without and gadgets to log it, I think I may lose my motivation.

Anyone who has a lot of experience with GPS watches and running here? I have a few questions I would like to ask. The new models of Garmin watches with HRMs starts at CDN$300. I can try and get a used watch for $200 that has similar functions without the new social media stuff. If you were me.....would you go for the newer model knowing it'll last a couple of more years than buying a used one that has been used for a year or two?

I know it's personal preference but just wondering what you would do.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Something like that, I'd try for new. There must be someplace with a deep discount. Model close-outs usually guarantee such.

Re running, I never enjoyed it by itself...only if it was involved in the sports I played--baseball, football, basketball. And skating in hockey.

Walking I have always enjoyed...by itself, and with golf. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not an avid runner, but I took it up a few years ago, as it was recommended/required as a means of developing fitness for my career.

I run 5K every 3-4 days, summer and winter, outdoors (wear layers!). I tried an indoor track, but found the air not rich enough to support my needs during periods of high exertion, such as while running. I tried running every other day a couple of years ago and noticed that I developed shin splints after a few weeks: my body simply needs more time to recover.

I bought a Garmin GPS when I got into it. I thought it was overkill, too. In retrospect, I am glad I got it. I don't think I would spend the hundred$ extra for the heart rate model, unless they have come down in price a LOT. The functions I use are the timer and the GPS. With the device, I can run anywhere and always be sure that I have run a full 5K, so I can compare my speed with previous runs, no matter where I choose to run. The drawback is that the GPS sensor is not always reliable, when running in rural areas, through heavily forested areas, or in the mountains. Perhaps the newer models have improved this? Or, if you run primarily in urban areas, it won't be an issue for you. I have had my Garmin Forerunner 201 since about 2004 or so and it works fine.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I am a runner, not hard core, 3 times a week, 3-4 miles a pop if the weather's decent.

I don't like gadgets. I'll occasionally wear a watch to measure my time, but I don't even know the exact distances I run.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

did 5 half-marathons for some reason. ( 1 hour 42 as personal best) I hate long distance running, which in my case means anything over 8 km. I do an occasional 5 or 6 km with intervals or uphill ropejumping, not for fun but just to stay fit for when the speedskating season starts again.
Regarding the gadgets: I only used a heartrate monitor a few times, didn't like it. Thingy strapped to chest, bleeping noise.
Really wanting to be fit is the best (only?) motivation for running, the gadgets are a distraction.
Start slow and be very allert on how your knees are holding up.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I have taken up serious running within the last year or so and just the other month managed my first half marathon. It was the Heidelberg Half Marathon which is wonderfully picturesque but also terribly steep. I am also signed up for the Wolverhampton Half Marathon in September which will make a nice contrast . Hoping to do a full marathon as well soon.

I have no idea about gadgets (I just use a classic Casio F-91W)!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> I have taken up serious running within the last year or so and just the other month managed my first half marathon. It was the Heidelberg Half Marathon which is wonderfully picturesque but also terribly steep. I am also signed up for the Wolverhampton Half Marathon in September which will make a nice contrast . Hoping to do a full marathon as well soon.
> 
> I have no idea about gadgets (I just use a classic Casio F-91W)!


Good old F-91W! I'm only on my second one in 30(?) years. That and pen and paper (or a digital equivalent) should be all that is needed for now at least.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I did my first ever "run" last night. It was more of a walk and jog then running really but I have to start somewhere. 1.7km only.

Going to do that 2 more times this week, then next week will be a little more running in between my walking/rest periods.


----------

